# حصريا : ترنيمة " لا مستحيل " روعة جدا هتندم لو مسمعتهاش (فديو+صوت)



## مينا ماكس (2 مارس 2011)

*









** حصريـــا على منتــدى السـمائيـــين**









+†+...ترنيمة (لا مستــــحيل) ...+†+
**




* *



*
[YOUTUBE]pKNqdFiaHCY[/YOUTUBE]

*




-==.ترنيمة(لا مستحيل) ..==-
 هتندم جدا جدا لو مسمعتش الترنيمة ديه للاخر
اداء
مريم بطرس
مايكل لبيب

لا ...... لامستحيل أنساك يارب بالشكل ده

لا ...... لامستحيل قلبي يعيش حجر كـــده

2- يا يســــــــوع مش دي النهاية..... طل بشمسك عليا

لمـــــــــــــــا أنت تكون معايـــــا....... ميـــن هيقدر عليا

لا شهوة تعيش ف عمرى...... ولا عمرى تانى ما اسيبك

يا مــــــــــالك كـــــل امرى ....... رجعني تانـــــى للايدك

جميلة جدا وجديد علي موقع السمائيين
--*********************--
الترنيمة اكتر مــن رائـع وعلي ضمــانت المنتــدي
​* *



*
*للتحميل الترنيمة Mp3**




*​ * MediaFire
اضغط هنــــــا*​




*




** +†+فانتظـــرا ردوكـــم الجميـــل+†+
*​ *صـلو من اجل استمرار الخـدمـة
......................................
*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (2 مارس 2011)

*رد: حصريا : ترنيمة " احلام عمري " روعة جدا هتندم لو مسمعتهاش (فديو+صوت)*

*ميرسى ليك يا مينا  *
*على فكرة الترنيمة اولها مش مكتوب *
*ربنا يعوض تعبك*
​


----------



## روزي86 (2 مارس 2011)

*رد: حصريا : ترنيمة " احلام عمري " روعة جدا هتندم لو مسمعتهاش (فديو+صوت)*

مجهود جميل

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## hokka_2020 (4 مارس 2011)

*رد: حصريا : ترنيمة " احلام عمري " روعة جدا هتندم لو مسمعتهاش (فديو+صوت)*

7elwa awi awi .. God Bless​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (4 مارس 2011)

*رد: حصريا : ترنيمة " احلام عمري " روعة جدا هتندم لو مسمعتهاش (فديو+صوت)*

*ميرسي ليك مينا

وجار التحميل​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (5 مارس 2011)

*حصريا :: ترنيمة لا مستحيل لمريم بطرس*

لينكات اخرى للتحميل ​ 
4shared
أضغط هنا
Mediafire
أضغط هنا​


----------



## tamav maria (5 مارس 2011)

*رد: حصريا :: ترنيمة لا مستحيل لمريم بطرس*




> لا لامستحيل أنساك يارب بالشكل ده
> 
> 
> 
> لا لامستحيل قلبي يعيش حجر كـــده



ترنيمه كلماتها جميله جدا
ثانكس كوكو


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (5 مارس 2011)

*ميرسى لتعبكم 
تم الدمج للتكرار
سلام ونعمة
*​


----------



## naro_lovely (9 مارس 2011)

*merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii*​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (9 مارس 2011)

*روعة روعة روعة *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## just member (9 مارس 2011)

جميلة جدا جدا
شكراااا الك


----------

